# Far Cry Primal



## Ranbay (Oct 13, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## Supine (Oct 13, 2015)

Not immediately taken by the timezone used. I still trust them to deliver on the game though.

No modern weapons this time? Would be nice to see some gameplay.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 13, 2015)

So what will the radio towers be this time? Really tall trees?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 27, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> So what will the radio towers be this time? Really tall trees?


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 27, 2015)

Caveman simulator?


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 27, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Caveman simulator?


 

Looks that way. I've enjoyed all the previous Far Cry games, so am intrigued by this one.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah, me too. But time travel?


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2015)

Ooh!


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't think it involves time travel as such - just that it is set in the stone age.


----------



## Cid (Dec 14, 2015)

On steam pre-purchase now, out in March. The gameplay mechanic looks a lot more credible now; tame beasts, use beasts as weapons, each beast serving a different role.


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2015)

That looks ace. I liked the owl bit - reminded me of Charley Boorman flying round as his spirit animal off his nut in The Emerald Forest. I don't think he got to drop any bombs though. Or set cave bears on people. DMT needs to up its game imo.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 15, 2015)

Far Cry mechanics were pretty decent in the first two but the story was just awful, I cannot believe they have come up with something even worse.


----------



## moon (Feb 19, 2016)

I was a bit dubious at first but it looks really good.
Radbrad is playing an early release


----------

